# Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Opus X Lost City



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Couldn't find the lost city to comment on so mine was a double robusto so I'll just give my two cents here. I thought it was a great smoke. Good fl...

Read the full review here: Opus X Double Corona Cigar Review - Opus X Lost City


----------

